# 19th century lime kiln nr Tasburgh (Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Mar 12, 2011)

To begin with, here are a few photos of the former quarry site.






















Most of the limestone was extracted by means of undergound workings, with lime kilns commonly set up on the old quarry floors, but not this one, so it seems. This grade II listed lime kiln is situated on the edge of a former chalk quarry. It is believed to date from the early to mid 19th century and was built from flint-lined brick within an earth mound. Unfortunately, the roof has collapsed, sending the subsiding sandy soil cascading down the chutes and out of the four furnaces at the base of the kiln's brick-vaulted chamber. The steps leading down to the two entrances (both of which are open although one is partially blocked by debris) are covered with a layer of slippery earth, moss and dead leaves. 

The collapsed roof seen from the ground above.






And the two entrances, one partially blocked by debris.











What a welcome.






Inside, the debris tumbling down the entrance steps meets the sand that cascaded out of the furnaces when the roof collapsed.











Furnaces spewing sand and old bricks.





















Sunlight creeping down the entrance steps.


----------



## MD (Mar 12, 2011)

your finding some great stuff fella


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2011)

Agree with MD...some fab finds, H. I haven't seen all of them yet (I'm woefully way behind catching up with reports), but kilns and quarries are my favourites, so I had to see this one. 
Nice one.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 13, 2011)

You've done a great job with the lighting, it's very difficult to get it right when you've got outside light to contend with.

Are you sure the roof has collapsed? It looks to me as if the pot has been filled in with material that's started to settle and leak out of the bottom.

Is there anything under the corrugated iron in your second picture?


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, *Foxylady* and *MD*, I am glad you enjoyed the photos.

*RichardB* - Photo #5 (from top) shows the crater above the kiln's roof (pot). I am not an expert but it does look natural to me. Thank you for your nice comment re the lighting. 

The corrugated sheets cover an excavated square-shaped area that reaches perhaps one metre deep into the ground, it does not look old. Two small round openings (measuring 15 - 20 centimetres in diameter) at the bottom of one of its sides have been exposed. Do you think someone was trying to find a mine's shaft (if there was one) and has, perhaps, found something?

PS: Concerning the pot, the British Listed Buildings website has the following info

"_Probably early-mid C19. Lime kiln, brick and flint-lined, in earth mound. Two entrances (one partially blocked), with steps with flint rubble retaining walls, leading to brick archways to underground brick-vaulted chambers with rubble walls below the spring of the arch. There are 4 chutes leading to the brick-lined pot. The pot has not been filled in._"


----------

